# Coming soon to Vape King - Old Fashioned Elixir



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/16)

THE BEGINNING

The creators of Old Fashioned Elixir have watched the vape industry evolve dramatically in just a few short years. The industry has grown from small vape pens and cigalikes to the development of sophisticated mods and the complex e-liquids that grace the shelves of today’s vape shop. We recognize that crafting the perfect e-liquid is an art form, and we’re honored to share our passion with so many of you.

OUR MISSION

Old Fashioned Elixir began in 2014 with a simple mission: to develop the very best tobacco flavored e-liquid on the market, driven by the creator’s desire to help smokers transition to vaping. Knowing that the first step of a smoker moving to vaping is often a tobacco flavored liquid, the flavors of what now makes up Tobacco Lane were painstakingly crafted to provide the familiar comfort of some of the most popular cigarette brands around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

"To develop the very best tobacco...."

Nice. I will have to try it then.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (13/1/16)

Oooo now this looks intrasting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

